# 1964 GTO intake, carb , and rear gear question.



## CCLGTO (Jan 2, 2009)

I just purchased a 1964 GTO 4 speed tripower. This car is a low mile car and was always garaged. It drives good, except for the 4:30 gears in the rear. My question is I think the tripower needs a rebuild, but I want to drive the car and don't want to hassle with the three carb rebuild right now. I have a edelbrock RPM manilfold and a new 750 double pumper. Will this manifold work on a 64. I keep seeing in the catalogs that the manifolds are for 65 to 79 pontiac motors. Also what do you guys recommend for a rear gear change. I need to do some research on the car, it has a few unique things with it. It never came with seat belts or a driver side mirror from the factory. Did pontiac have an option for not having a side mirror or belts? Also I'm new to forum and want to introduce myself. I also have 1968 GTO Convertible that I will be getting on the road soon to. Thanks and look forward to being being a member of the forum.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! My own '65 hardtop never came with seatbelts or an outside mirror, either. They were indeed options in the early years. Most have been retrofitted, so finding one like yours is VERY RARE INDEED. Now, here goes, I'm gonna let you have it here, with both barrels. You have an original, first year GTO. Not a Tempest, not a hacked up hot hod. You have a Survivor. It needs to stay that way. The late manifold will not work. Also, it would be a BIG MISTAKE to remove the original 3x2 intake. It is a common misconception that tripower set-ups are complex, troublesome, hard to adjust, etc. This is a MISCONCEPTION. Tripower set-up's are simpler, easier to rebuild, and produce more power than most 4 barrel set ups. Only the middle carb has an idle and choke circuit. The carbs can be rebuilt easily by the hobbyist, or sent out to be rebuilt. Why spent good money to devalue the car with modifications that will destroy its originality and integrity? Have the tripower rebuilt, change out the rear end gears for some 3:55's, and enjoy your rare, desirable, early, and FAST GTO!!!
Jeff


----------



## CCLGTO (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Geeteeohguy, I would like to rebuild the tripower, but would like some advice on were to get the parts and is there a company that could also perform the rebuild. Also just for education, why do the after market manifolds not fit the 64 heads.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Parts are available from Ames Performance and others, like Year One. I would consult Hemmings Motor News for a rebuilder. The heads on a '64 have a different bolt pattern than '65 and up, and the heater hose outlet is in a different location. You could get an earlier application manifold, but, if it were MY car, I'd keep the original, and highly desirable tri power set up. As I said, they are basically trouble free, economical to operate, and go like he**. Good luck........


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a `65 GTO intake, carb (needs rebuilding) and chrome air cleaner I'd gladdly trade you for the Tri-power set up. 
The side mirrors on the `64 and `65 were dealer installed only, they did not come from the factory with the side door mirrors.

I'd go with at least the 3:55 with your 4-speed, it'll make it cruise alot better.


----------



## marks64 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Tripower rebuild*

If your thinking of having anyone rebuild your tripower, I'd consider Mike Wasson, pontiactripower.com. He just built a '64 set-up for me and it not only looks fantastic, but is date and code correct. He has a good site for information and parts for all pontiac tripower's. I believe he just got done speaking at the GTOAA National Co-vention. Good luck!


----------



## GregG (Aug 17, 2009)

CCLGTO, would your 64 happen to be turquoise?


----------

